
Ask HN: Do sleep trackers help you get better sleep? - trwhite
Do sleep trackers (like that of the latest Apple Watch) actually give you relevant, actionable insights that you can use to get a better night&#x27;s sleep?<p>Surely you also find this information out very quickly which begs the question why would you need a sleep tracker for longer than say, 2 weeks?
======
Lorenz-Kraft
That's the current "improve yourself" mentality. Gadgets are there to help
you.

Besides that, I noticed that many people actually don't really know anymore
how to live "normal" (aka healthy) and really need those Gadgets. For Example:
Make Sports, Sleep and eat well ... that's nothing new, but many people seem
to forgot how to do so and need Apps to remind them on a hourly basis to do so
(don't forget to stand up for 5 minutes every hour).

Beside all that: Proper sleep is not about tracking sleep and get a reporting
that you have slept properly. There are several things that contribute to a
proper sleep, like sleeping habits, eat well (and at the right time) and more.

